# Benq XL2730Z vergisst Preset/Settings



## MartLTB (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
bin einer von denen die sich letzte Woche bei dem Amazon-Angebot den XL2730Z zugelegt haben aber bin erst am Wochenende dazu gekommen ihn anzuschließen und auszuprobieren. Bin ansich ganz zufrieden mit dem Monitor auch wenn ich eigentlich auf ein IPS Gerät aus war und nur wegen dem Preis zugeschlagen hab, aber eine kleine Sache nervt mich etwas und ich wollte mal nachfragen ob das bei Anderen auch so ist.

Und zwar hab ich jedes Mal wenn ich den Monitor komplett vom Strom getrennt hab (Master/Slave-Steckdose) und dann wieder einschalte erstmal wieder Default-Settings (z.B. Brightness auf 100) obwohl laut Menu mein Preset "Gamer 1" ausgewählt ist. Ich dachte zuerst er vergisst die gespeicherten Settings, aber ich hab festgestellt dass es reicht auf ein anderes Preset und dann wieder auf "Gamer 1" zu wechseln und dann sind meine Settings wieder da. Ist jetz mehr nervig als wirklich störend, aber mich würde doch interessieren ob das nur bei meinem auftritt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2015)

Du musst die Änderungen auch noch speichern, dann sollte es so bleiben. Hast du das denn gemacht? Das ist auch gut so, denn man will die Einstellungen ja vlt auch erst testen   du kannst das zB mit dem kleinen Control-Ding machen, indem du das Menü öffnest und dann bei GameSettings auf Save Settings gehst.

Bei mir jedenfalls sind die Werte für Kontrast usw. nicht weg, nur weil der Monitor vom Strom war. Oder vlt. musst du auch erst noch die Software installieren, hast du die drauf? Dieses Tool Display-Pilot.


----------



## Faxe007 (21. Dezember 2015)

Display Pilot ist dazu nicht nötig.


----------



## MartLTB (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin, ich hab schon gespeichert und das funktioniert ja auch irgendwie. Ich muss nur wenn ich ihn wieder einschalte auf ein anderes Preset wechseln und dann wieder auf mein "Gamer 1" und dann passt  alles ohne dass ich die Settings anfassen muss. Dank der Fernbedienung ist das nach dem Einschalten ein Druck auf die 2 und dann auf die 1 wo mein Preset liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2015)

MartLTB schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab schon gespeichert und das funktioniert ja auch irgendwie. Ich muss nur wenn ich ihn wieder einschalte auf ein anderes Preset wechseln und dann wieder auf mein "Gamer 1" und dann passt  alles ohne dass ich die Settings anfassen muss. Dank der Fernbedienung ist das nach dem Einschalten ein Druck auf die 2 und dann auf die 1 wo mein Preset liegt.


 also, bei mir ist automatisch das aktiv, was zuvor schon aktiv war. HAST du die Software denn installiert? Denn vlt. ist die für dieses spezielle "Problem" doch nötig? ^^   Treiber sind aber alle aktuell?


----------



## MartLTB (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi, nein die Software hab ich nicht installiert , ich dachte die wäre nur dafür da um Profile aus dem Netz nachladen zu können und Settings/Presets komfortabel in Windows bearbeiten zu können was ich beides nicht brauche. 
Das Komische ist ja dass nach dem Einschalten im Menü der Haken bei dem zuletzt genutzten Preset gesetzt ist, nur die Settings dieses Presets werden erst geladen wenn ich dieses Preset erneut auswähle. Es sieht auch so aus als müsste der Monitor länger ( grob >30min) vom Strom getrennt sein dass das Problem auftritt. Wenn ich ihn nur kurz abstecke passt alles...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2015)

MartLTB schrieb:


> Hi, nein die Software hab ich nicht installiert , ich dachte die wäre nur dafür da um Profile aus dem Netz nachladen zu können und Settings/Presets komfortabel in Windows bearbeiten zu können was ich beides nicht brauche.
> Das Komische ist ja dass nach dem Einschalten im Menü der Haken bei dem zuletzt genutzten Preset gesetzt ist, nur die Settings dieses Presets werden erst geladen wenn ich dieses Preset erneut auswähle. Es sieht auch so aus als müsste der Monitor länger ( grob >30min) vom Strom getrennt sein dass das Problem auftritt. Wenn ich ihn nur kurz abstecke passt alles...


 da würde ich benq mal kontaktieren. Ich selber hab den Monitor auch über Nach komplett vom Strom, und die Werte sind nicht anders. Also, ich hab die Werte zwar nicht alle im Kopf, aber definitiv weiß ich, dass ich Helligkeit und Kontrast gesenkt hab, Helligkeit auch sehr stark - und die beiden Werte sind in jedem Falle "save"


----------



## MartLTB (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi, danke fürs Nachprüfen. Ich werd das Teil heut mal noch auf Werkseinstellungen resetten und wenn das  nichts hilft wohl mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen ob ich mit dem Problem leben kann und wenn nicht geht er direkt zurück, auf langwierige Supportgeschichten hab ich bei nem eine Woche alten Gerät keine Lust :/


----------



## MartLTB (22. Dezember 2015)

So, der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich hab gestern abend einen Factory Reset gemacht und danach direkt das "Standard" Preset auf meine Werte angepasst und bisher passt alles. Er war die ganze Nacht aus und hatte heute früh noch alle Settings. Ich werd heut abend mal noch probieren ob es jetzt auch mit den "Gamer" Presets funktioniert aber für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2015)

MartLTB schrieb:


> So, der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich hab gestern abend einen Factory Reset gemacht und danach direkt das "Standard" Preset auf meine Werte angepasst und bisher passt alles. Er war die ganze Nacht aus und hatte heute früh noch alle Settings. Ich werd heut abend mal noch probieren ob es jetzt auch mit den "Gamer" Presets funktioniert aber für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden


 cool, müsste ja an sich jetzt passen. Macht man den Reset im Menü, oder gibt es da nen Trick?


----------



## MartLTB (23. Dezember 2015)

Ist im normalen Menü zu finden. Bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen mit den Presets zu testen, wird nachgereicht


----------



## MartLTB (24. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwas stimmt immer noch nicht, er speichert zwar die Einstellungen in den Presets aber dafür wechselt er, egal welches Preset vorher gewählt war, beim Wiedereinschalten auf das "Standard" Preset...


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Dezember 2015)

Der müsste sich sowas doch merken können?
Hast du mal beim Support nachgefragt?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Also, bei mit schaltet er inzwischen auch den Standard ein, wenn der Monitor vom Strom war. Aber ich finde das nicht schlimm, kurz auf die Taste "1" beim Steuerdingens, und das wars.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Dezember 2015)

Darf ich hier mal in die Runde fragen wie zufrieden ihr mit Freesync seid?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Darf ich hier mal in die Runde fragen wie zufrieden ihr mit Freesync seid?


 also, ich hatte vorher nie etwas bemerkt mit dem alten Monitor, was MICH gestört hätte, und habe dann absichtlich mal genau hingesehen vor dem Wechsel - und da merkst du schon einen Unterschied mit FreeSync, aber es nicht so dass ich sagen würde "wow! Das merkt man ja TOTAL!", sondern eher so, dass ich vermutlich - wenn wieder ohne spiele - denken würde "irgendwas ist nicht ganz okay..."   aber ich hab auch noch nicht getestet, wie es wäre, wenn ich mal wieder testweise einfach abschalte... 

Aber wenn es wie GSync ca 100€ Aufpreis kosten würde, wäre es MIR das nicht wert. FreeSync kostet aber keinen Aufpreis, das hast du bei den nicht-G-Sync 144Hz-Modellen mit WQHD an sich eh immer mit dabei. Es gibt gar keine 144er WQHD ohne Free- oder G-Sync.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Dezember 2015)

Also ich merke tearing total.
Da bin ich sehr empfindlich. 
Das ist extrem nervig wenn das bild so oft zerreißt.


----------



## GummibA3rchen (27. Dezember 2015)

Hi Ihr, ich bin jetzt auch besitzer des Benq XL2730z und habe da einige Gute und einige schlechte Dinge zu sagen.
Das mit dem Einstellung ist bei mir genauso, macht mir aber nix aus da man kurz den Knopf "1" drückt und schwub die wubs haste deine Einstellungen wieder.
Auch für die als Feedback amer_der_erste.

Ich hatte vorher ein 1920x1080 Benq und hätte nie gedacht das WQHD nochmal an Schärfe einen drauf legt. 
Motion Blur Reduction ist fantastisch und für schnelle Egoshooter perfekt. Hierbei sollte man drauf achten das man die neuste Firmware hat damit Motion Blu Reduction + FreeSync gleichzeitig läuft.  (Version mus 002 sein)
Subjektiv gesehen läuft es mit FreeSync nochmal ne Runde weicher. Ich hab dann immer gesagt,"man läuft das Butterweich".
Alles Top bis auf  das Übel "CROSSFIRE". 

Ich habe soweit es mir möglich war alles getestet, den 15.11 und 15.12 getestet. 
FreeSync und Crossfire vertragen sich leider überhaupt nicht. Ich besitze 2x 390 iger und sobald ich FreeSync einschalte Ruckelt es ohne ende. Mit biegen und brechen hat ich mal Einstellungen gehabt wo es halbwegs lief aber auch nur wenn die Frame stabil waren.
Der FreeSync Bereich liegt zwischen 40 - 144 Fps, ob man mit Tuning noch runtergehen kann hatte ich noch nicht getestet.

Also für alle die singel Gpu nutzen ist dieser von meiner Seite aus sehr zu empfehlen. Ich hab 0 Pixelfehler gehabt und über Amazon bestellt.

Vielleicht gibt es noch jemanden der eine Lösung für das Problem Crossfire+FreeSync hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

Hey GummibA3rchen,

Danke für die Info! 
Wie findest du das TN Panel? 
Habe nur Bedenken ob meine (eine) R9 290 WQHD packt.. 
Zum Crossfire-Problem kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. 


Gruß


----------



## GummibA3rchen (27. Dezember 2015)

He He, ich wusste das sowas kommt.  Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich nur TN Panel bis jetzt hatte und von daher schlecht auf das Verhältniss TN und IPS eingehen kann.  
Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass Schwarz auch wirklich Schwarz ist. 
Die Ausleuchtung in allen Ecken ist abselut in Ordnung. Da fällt mir nix Negatives auf.
Ob die Farben jetzt besser oder schlechter sind kann ich nicht sagen da ich nur TN verwende. Für mich sind die Farben auf jedenfall Satt.
Die Helligkeit ist schon sehr extrem im Auslieferungszustand, von daher wird es sowieso nötig sein das dann Manuel anzupassen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass wenn man die Funktion Motion Blur Reduction einschaltet sich das Display von der Helligkeit runterschraupt. 
(Was mir persönlich entgegen kam)
Allerding muss man direkt raufschauen, wenn man seitlich oder von oben schaut wird immer die hinterliegendste Seite Matt/nicht mehr ausgeleuchtet würde ich es so sagen.  

Einen Kritikpunkt gibt es da allerdings noch. Wenn man Motion Blur Reduction an macht, kann man sich nicht erhoffen bei jeglicher noch so schnellen Bewegung, dass man alles immer getochen Scharf sieht. Es verwascht zwar nicht mehr das Stimmt, aber dafür sieht es halt anders aus. Kann das schlecht beschreiben. Also ich würde sagen, das Verwaschene verschwindet und dafür sieht man dann eine "Unpixeligkeit".
Naja und das FreeSync erst von 40 Fps an greift ist noch so eine Sache worüber man streiten kann. 

Für mich ist das Beste die Funktionen + Schärfe und Schnelligkeit. Ich will diesen Monitor nicht mehr missen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich merke tearing total.
> Da bin ich sehr empfindlich.
> Das ist extrem nervig wenn das bild so oft zerreißt.


 wenn es wirklich zereisst isses klar, aber bei aktivem VSync hab ich so was nie bemerkt, nicht mal ansatzweise. Und G/Freesync soll ja die allerletzten, wie soll man sagen... "Unzulänglichkeiten", die trotz vsync noch da sind, ausmerzen.

Und meine R9 390 packt alles, was ich bisher gespielt hab, in den für MICH annehmbaren Detailstufen und FPS. Details runterstellen, weil es "ruckelt", musste ich bisher nicht bei den Games, die ich bisher gespielt hab.


----------



## GummibA3rchen (28. Dezember 2015)

Du hast natürlich recht, die 390 ist bei dem jetztigen Spielen super gut aufgestellt. Was aber wenn man z.B Planetside 2 Spielt und 96+ Fight auf engstem Raum sind?? 
Dann wird ruckelig, weil das Game besch..... Programiert ist.  Mit FreeSync lief es aber heute Top.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Dezember 2015)

Denke gelesen zu haben, um FreeSyn zu nutzen muss VSync deaktiviert sein?!


----------



## GummibA3rchen (28. Dezember 2015)

In dem FreeSync Programm gibt es ja die Testmöglichkeiten und hier kann man beides anlassen.


----------

